

Domain name provider forces Wikileaks offline - edwincheese
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11907641

======
andrewcooke
As I said in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1965184> I don't understand
what's happening - they are visible at <http://wikileaks.ch> (and also at
<http://213.251.145.96/> and <http://88.80.13.160/>) and that name is being
provided by EveryDNS according to whois.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
I suppose the .ch name is not under DDoS attack...

~~~
xorglorb
Why would it even matter? The traffic from the DDoS is going to WikiLeaks'
servers, not the DNS providers.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
DDoS'ing DNS providers is common enough...

